# Funny KSL cars ad



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Now this guy knows how to sell a vehicle haha  http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/1569575?ad_cid=7


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Didn't know Goob was sellin' his truck. Huh.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Goob don't got no truck.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Bears Butt said:


> Goob don't got no truck.


He probably drives a prius


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I want to call up about it just to talk to this guy!!


----------



## Copperton Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

Has to be the best one I have read in a long time. Very creative way to create interest in truck that most wouldn't look twice at.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

If only he would of used camo duct tape. He could of asked so much more.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

I love the way the ad is posted. great find


----------

